# Help! CMS and cpt code 76377



## leoraha@yahoo.com (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi I was denied payment for code 76377 by Medicaid because they claimed that a code 76377 has a limit of 3x on a claim according to CMS. I have looked in the CPT 2016 code book and the AMA Guidelines but I have not seen any indication of this. I plan on appealing but did anyone hear about a limit of 3x for code 76377 per procedure?

Thanks,
Leorah


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 4, 2016)

leoraha@yahoo.com said:


> Hi I was denied payment for code 76377 by Medicaid because they claimed that a code 76377 has a limit of 3x on a claim according to CMS. I have looked in the CPT 2016 code book and the AMA Guidelines but I have not seen any indication of this. I plan on appealing but did anyone hear about a limit of 3x for code 76377 per procedure?
> 
> Thanks,
> Leorah



When I check 76377, it shows an MUE of 2. It also states that you have to report the base imaging code(s) with 76377. On a claim form there are only six procedure lines, so it would be numerically impossible to bill 76377 + each base code more than three times unless you run into multiple pages for your claim.


----------



## barbarat (Sep 5, 2016)

*Medicaid*

Unfortunately, you're also dealing with a government agency who, at times, has thrown the guidelines out the window for their reimbursement purposes. Medicaid is a federal program, but is state run. Check your guidelines for your state for exceptions,  you will find them on your state's website.


----------



## leoraha@yahoo.com (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks Barbara
I will try that.


----------



## leoraha@yahoo.com (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi Barbara,
I am having trouble finding out any information on the NY State Website.  Could you please direct me to the area that talks about code 76377?
Thanks,
Leorah


----------

